
Show HN: Git russian-roulette – Challenge your luck in a Git repo - tuxtimo
https://github.com/timofurrer/git-russian-roulette
======
egjerlow
Idea for 'genetic software development': every n time units, run this tool,
and the poor bastard who deletes a file has to rewrite it from scratch.
Presupposes that on average, the rewrite will be better than the previous
version.

~~~
tuxtimo
sounds good :)

------
blainesch
This even force pushes! Your last hope is the reflog, which can also be
pruned/deleted. Maybe that should be added?

~~~
tuxtimo
Oh yeah! I added a "git prune" and "git gc". That does it, right?

